# Help! Citrucel and Birth Control



## sweet_red (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi Everyone!I'm new to posting on this board, but have been reading your posts for quite awhile now. I have an important question...I'm on the Birth Control Pill and am taking Citrucel. I'm wondering if I take them too close together at night, can the citrucel interfere with the effect of my birth control?Thanks so much!!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi, I don't think that Citrucel will effect birth control, just because birth control is a hormonal thing, while Citrucel is not. You know? I'm just guessing, but JUST incase you should call your doctor and double check!! I hope that helps!!


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Actually, I do believe that fibre supplements can interfere with drug absorption. You would likely be okay if you took them 2 hours apart. You may want to check with the pharmacist.


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

I take the fibre supplement metamucil and the packet says to not take any medication within 2 hrs of taking the metamucil as it effects the absorption of the drug.


----------

